# Lurker no longer lurking.



## Anders (Mar 19, 2015)

Decided to register after months of lurking. I'm a teacher currently living in Epsom, with an imminent move to Essex to take up a new post.
I am a British born Scandinavian. (Father Norwegian, mother Swedish).
I have adult onset Type 1 Diabetes.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Anders.

As you're Scandinavian by origin, I have to ask "do you orienteer?"

Do join in with discussions any way you choose.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Anders, welcome to the forum  How did you come to be diagnosed? Glad to see that you decided to de-lurk!


----------



## Anders (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all for the welcome. I don't orienteer, but my sister does. She also climbs and uses a kayak. 
I was diagnosed about 13 years ago when my eyesight became blurred and my thirst became unquenchable. My G.P. was on the ball straight away, explaining that the pressure inside my eyes had changed, causing the vision to deteriorate. Thankfully, this was temporary.

Jeg er glad for á vaere.

Jag árglad att vara har.


----------



## Flower (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello and welcome Anders 

Good luck with your imminent move


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome Anders   Been to Norway /Sweden on my motorbike was the worst rain for a 100yrs when we were there & if you have aquaplaned in a car before I did it on a bike   I think my heart stopped


----------



## Bloden (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Anders and welcome. What do you teach?


----------



## Redkite (Mar 19, 2015)

Anders said:


> Jeg er glad for á vaere.
> 
> Jag árglad att vara har.



Welcome to the forum Anders . I was trying to work out what the above means, presumably you're glad to be here?  

Sweden and Norway are beautiful countries (we've been lucky, Hobie, and seen them in the sunshine, but I remember being in the tourist information office in Bergen and the girl saying it rains there on about 300 days a year   We were there a few years ago on Norway's national day in May and got woken up by a 21 cannon salute!  Lovely people too


----------



## banjo (Mar 19, 2015)

welcome to the forum exlurker


----------



## Anders (Mar 19, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Welcome to the forum Anders . I was trying to work out what the above means, presumably you're glad to be here?
> 
> Sweden and Norway are beautiful countries (we've been lucky, Hobie, and seen them in the sunshine, but I remember being in the tourist information office in Bergen and the girl saying it rains there on about 300 days a year   We were there a few years ago on Norway's national day in May and got woken up by a 21 cannon salute!  Lovely people too



"Glad to be here" in Norwegian and then Swedish.


----------



## Anders (Mar 19, 2015)

Bloden said:


> Hi Anders and welcome. What do you teach?



History and economics. However my new post will be in historical research, not teaching, but my first love is music, which I don't teach. I'm still learning!


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard Anders, never been to either Norway or Sweden, but they're both on my list with or without rain


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2015)

Norway and Sweden both favourites of mine, stunning countryside and matchless people in both countries. I went camping in Norway and discovered that the campsite in Bergen was closed. A local man took my book of sites and telephoned round to find a site with spaces, then waited and stopped buses until he found one that would take me where I needed to go - this was within two hours of arriving there. In Sweden, in 2004, I was running the Stockholm Marathon and my right femur broke at mile 23. A young man phoned for the ambulance, then visited me in hospital several times because he knew I was on my own. Beautiful people and countries


----------



## Copepod (Mar 19, 2015)

Newcastle University Nordic Ski Club used to include "helpful" Norwegian phrases on membership cards. For the years I was a member, the phrase was "my cat has worms", which I've never used in all my trips to Norway. Attending the wedding of two men, both wearing kilts, because one was Scottish, in Sweden couple of summers ago was great fun. The Scottish one is virtually my little brother, as he lodged with us for 3 years. The sad thing was that the Swedish man, of Bosnian origin, had been disowned by his biological family when they learned he was gay.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey anders, welcome to the forum and East Anglia, what part of Essex are you moving to?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome indeed Anders!

You've certainly caused some fun, sorry if that's not what you intended - but I like you better already because of it!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 20, 2015)

Anders said:


> History and economics. However my new post will be in historical research, not teaching, but my first love is music, which I don't teach. I'm still learning!



Sounds really interesting - good luck with it all.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 20, 2015)

Copepod said:


> Newcastle University Nordic Ski Club used to include "helpful" Norwegian phrases on membership cards. For the years I was a member, the phrase was "my cat has worms", which I've never used in all my trips to Norway.



Maybe they should instead have given "my hovercraft is full of eels" or "I do not wish to buy this tobacconist's, it is scratched".


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2015)

The phrase changed when the club president changed, but it was the same guy, doing his PhD in geography, for the 3 years I was a member. More derailing of Anders' thread, sorry.


----------



## KateR (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome Anders. I hope you will like Essex as it has been my home for the past 34 years.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Anders and great you have joined our forum Welcome


----------



## Anders (Mar 20, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Hey anders, welcome to the forum and East Anglia, what part of Essex are you moving to?



Just outside Wivenhoe.


----------



## Anders (Mar 20, 2015)

> . In Sweden, in 2004, I was running the Stockholm Marathon and my right femur broke at mile 23. A young man phoned for the ambulance, then visited me in hospital several times because he knew I was on my own. Beautiful people and countries



Wasn't me your Honour, (your broken bone OR the phone call), I wasn't there in 2004! In fact I rarely visit either country, I consider myself British, after all, I was born here!


----------



## KateR (Mar 22, 2015)

Anders said:


> Just outside Wivenhoe.



I live in Wivenhoe and love it!


----------

